# Laila Ali vs. Jackie Frazier: full fight



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2011)

YouTube Video










Wikipedia offers...

Laila Ali ran off eight wins in a row and many boxing fans started talking about wanting to see her square off in a boxing ring with George Foreman's daughter, Freeda Foreman, or Joe Frazier's daughter, Jackie Frazier-Lyde. On the evening of June 8, 2001, Ali and Frazier finally met. The fight was nicknamed Ali/Frazier IV in allusion to their fathers' famous fight trilogy. This match by Ali and Frazier was the first pay-for-view match between two black women. During that match, Joe Frazier, Jackie Frazier's father, was there to watch his daughter fight. Muhammad Ali, Laila's father, was not there but her mother Veronica Ali was present to watch the fight.


----------



## MDR (Nov 26, 2011)

I was shocked after watching Ali a few times, she has real skills.  Frazier got started with the sport a bit late, but is very athletic.  She just couldn't overcome Ali's boxing skills.


----------



## squigader (Nov 27, 2011)

Kind of surreal, seeing the daughters of two greats duke it out in the ring.
Hopefully they both have sons and we can see the 3rd iteration


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 20, 2011)

That was a good fight.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Dec 26, 2011)

MDR said:


> I was shocked after watching Ali a few times, she has real skills. Frazier got started with the sport a bit late, but is very athletic. She just couldn't overcome Ali's boxing skills.


 
Right on the money with this comment!


----------



## purplerain (Dec 27, 2011)

I am not and never was a fan of Laila Ali. I will admit that she is a STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL WOMAN. But I feel she took advantage of her father's name to get into the fight game. She has fought a lot of fighters of smaller stature (CHRISTY MARTIN) or seriously less skilled fighters (JACKIE FRAZIER). I found that there are 2 types of sports fans the ones that get caught up in the glitz and glamour of an ATHLETE and the ONES who know the TRUE facts of the SPORT. Before any of you start with that I'M A PLAYER HATER SH1T, I'm going to give you 4 names to YouTube and or Google. If you choose to accept this mission you will find that I am one who knows the true FACTS of the sport.
 ANN WOLFE,VONDA WARD,LEATITIA ROBINSON,AND NATASCHA RAGOSIA. You will do yourself JUSTICE if you YouTube the ANN WOLFE VONDA WARD fight. Oh I also implore you to WIKIPEDIA each one of these female fighters. Thank you.


----------



## lacero (Dec 28, 2011)

Ali all the way


----------



## MDR (Dec 28, 2011)

purplerain said:


> I am not and never was a fan of Laila Ali. I will admit that she is a STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL WOMAN. But I feel she took advantage of her father's name to get into the fight game. She has fought a lot of fighters of smaller stature (CHRISTY MARTIN) or seriously less skilled fighters (JACKIE FRAZIER). I found that there are 2 types of sports fans the ones that get caught up in the glitz and glamour of an ATHLETE and the ONES who know the TRUE facts of the SPORT. Before any of you start with that I'M A PLAYER HATER SH1T, I'm going to give you 4 names to YouTube and or Google. If you choose to accept this mission you will find that I am one who knows the true FACTS of the sport.
> ANN WOLFE,VONDA WARD,LEATITIA ROBINSON,AND NATASCHA RAGOSIA. You will do yourself JUSTICE if you YouTube the ANN WOLFE VONDA WARD fight. Oh I also implore you to WIKIPEDIA each one of these female fighters. Thank you.


 
Ann Wolfe was a great fighter, a true warrior, and is now a great trainer.  Just watched the Kirkland VS Angulo fight from last year on HBO, and I'm convinced it was the fight of the year in all of boxing.  Angulo was trained by the legendary trainer Nacho Berenstein, no less.  Kirkland was KO'ed in the first round in his previous fight against a nobody, but Wolfe brought him back to his previous greatness after a three year stint in prison.  He came back from a first round knockdown and beat the shit out of Angulo, a top name in the division.  Rocky story of the year, hands down.


----------



## purplerain (Dec 28, 2011)

MDR said:


> Ann Wolfe was a great fighter, a true warrior, and is now a great trainer.  Just watched the Kirkland VS Angulo fight from last year on HBO, and I'm convinced it was the fight of the year in all of boxing.  Angulo was trained by the legendary trainer Nacho Berenstein, no less.  Kirkland was KO'ed in the first round in his previous fight against a nobody, but Wolfe brought him back to his previous greatness after a three year stint in prison.  He came back from a first round knockdown and beat the shit out of Angulo, a top name in the division.  Rocky story of the year, hands down.



Here,Here spoken like a true connoisseur of sport. Your an Officer and a Gentlemen.


----------



## MDR (Dec 29, 2011)

purplerain said:


> Here,Here spoken like a true connoisseur of sport. Your an Officer and a Gentlemen.


 
You obviously love boxing, too. I fought golden gloves as a kid, and i've been a huge fan ever since. Most folks have no idea how gifted these guys (and gals) are, and the dedication it takes to be successful. Fantastic sport.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jan 6, 2012)

purplerain said:


> I am not and never was a fan of Laila Ali. I will admit that she is a STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL WOMAN. But I feel she took advantage of her father's name to get into the fight game. She has fought a lot of fighters of smaller stature (CHRISTY MARTIN) or seriously less skilled fighters (JACKIE FRAZIER). I found that there are 2 types of sports fans the ones that get caught up in the glitz and glamour of an ATHLETE and the ONES who know the TRUE facts of the SPORT. Before any of you start with that I'M A PLAYER HATER SH1T, I'm going to give you 4 names to YouTube and or Google. If you choose to accept this mission you will find that I am one who knows the true FACTS of the sport.
> ANN WOLFE,VONDA WARD,LEATITIA ROBINSON,AND NATASCHA RAGOSIA. You will do yourself JUSTICE if you YouTube the ANN WOLFE VONDA WARD fight. Oh I also implore you to WIKIPEDIA each one of these female fighters. Thank you.


 
Im only familiar with a few of those names. True fan of boxing since a young age though. My dad's buddy used to run the amateur fights at the Blue Horizon in philly back in the day. Spent many nights as the ring boy helping the card girls in and out of the ring.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 8, 2012)

^^^^ Very cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 8, 2012)

squigader said:


> Kind of surreal, seeing the daughters of two greats duke it out in the ring.
> Hopefully they both have sons and we can see the 3rd iteration


 ummm...Marvis frazier sucked and got knocked flat by mike tyson many years ago


----------

